# Bretagne, Reinfall ohne Ende



## Bell407 (17. November 2002)

Hi Leute!

Hat schon mal jemand von euch in der Bretagne geangelt?
Wir haben im Sommer eine Woche dort, in Quiberon, der Sardinenhochburg zugebracht.
Die Landschaft da ist herrlich: Steilküstze satt und ein serh raues Meer.
Im Reiseführer stand , dass die Fische dort wie verrückt beissen, mann könnte sogar oft Stachelrochen fangen.
Also stand ich jeden Morgen am Meer, habe zuerst geblinkert, war aber sinnlos, da sich 90% der Haken in den Steinen verhingen, dann habe ich zugeschaut wie es die Einheimischen machen: mit halben Sardinen, auch kein Erfolg.
Fragen konnte ich die aber nicht, die haben nur die&quot;Anglerin&quot; ausgelacht.
Am letzten tag-eine ganze Woche nichts gefangen :c  -hat mich dann ein mittleidiger Franzose aufgeklährt:die Wellen wären in dieser Jahresseit zu klein.
Kann das stimmen??
Grüße Bell407


----------



## angeltreff (17. November 2002)

Hallo, erst einmal Willkommen im Board.

Was so in Reiseführern steht ist im Allgemeinen immer recht ungenau, zumal wenn es um das Angeln geht. Prinzipiell fängt man im Kanal und im Atlantik besser vom Boot aus als vom Ufer. 

Das mit den Wellen höre ich zu ersten Mal, vielleicht kann aber einer unser Meeresspezis noch ezwas dazu sagen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. November 2002)

Moin und willkommen im Anglerboard!
Das mit den Wellen höre ich auch zum ersten mal. Sicherlich beissen die Fische bei Wind un Brandung besser. Ist ja so wie hier in der Ostsee. Aber dort wo es ganz andere Verhältnisse sind kann ich mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen.
Ich kann dich aber trösten denn ich war letztes Jahr in der Normandie bei Granville und habe auch alles versucht ein paar Fische zu bekommen. Da war auch nix mit erfolgreichem angeln. Scheinbar ist in den Sommermonaten nichts los an der Französischen Atlantikküste.


----------



## Guen (17. November 2002)

Hallo Bell407,herzlich willkommen im Board #6 !Beim nächsten mal bist Du schlauer ,denn ab jetzt kannst Du im Board gezielt nachfragen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Mühle (17. November 2002)

Hi Bell,
Wir waren im Sommer 1999 bei Sonnenschein pur und auch wenig Seegangn in der Bretagne, und zwar bei Le Pouldu. Das Angeln von den Felsen ist relativ schwierig, weil man dauert Hänger bekommt. Mit entsprechenden Abrissmontagen und bei Ausfindigmachung von Sandplateaus zwischen den Felsen kann man aber gutes Angeln erleben. Wir erbeutetn damals: Lippfisch (teils stattlicher Größe), Wolfsbarsche, Franzosendorsche und einige &quot;undefinierbare&quot; Arten. Köder waren selbstgegrabnene Wattwürmer.
Ein Einheimischer fing in unserer Gegenwart sogar einen etwa meterlangen Conger in einer besonders tiefen Felsspalte.
Also, unmöglich ist es dort sicherlich nicht, Fische zu fangen. Die Bedingungen sind allerdings gewöhnungsbedürftig!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Andreas Mueller (17. November 2002)

Habt ihr keinen Versuch vom Boot gemacht? ;+ Wenn ihr schon mal da seit.


----------



## Uli_Raser (18. November 2002)

Willkommen!
Warum haben die Franzosen geangelt, wenn die Wellen nicht richtig waren?
Ich glaube, bei guter Revierkenntnis fängt man auch dort gut.
Uli


----------



## IjmTex (18. November 2002)

Hoi,
waren über Pfingsten in der Normandie, genauer gesagt in Dieppe und Le Havre, und haben dort abends mit aufkommender Flut (wichtig !!!) von den Molen aus geangelt. Ich kann nur sagen, war richtig gut. Viele Seezungen (bis 53 cm), große Anzahl von Franzosendorschen und einige stattliche Wolfsbarsche (bis 79 cm). Hatten allerdings Seeringelwürmer als Köder und diese von Holland extra mitgebracht. Die Einheimischen die neben uns standen, hatten auf Wattwürmer (Kosten 25 Euro-Cent pro Stück vor Ort und werden daher mit der Schere in Stücke geschnitten) auch nicht so gut gefangen. Kann also nur sagen, daß es sich wirklich lohnt dort zu angeln, allerdings sollte man gut vorbereitet (Seeringler) sein, sich vorher einen Flutplan besorgen und seinen Angeltrip so terminieren, daß der Höchststand der Flut auf abends fällt. So kann man eine Woche lang wunderbares und erfolgreiches Nachtangeln genießen.
Gruß Ijm-Tex


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. November 2002)

Hi,
ich war auch schon häufiger in der Bretagne. An der doch sehr Felsigen Küsste fängt man hauptsächlich Wolfsbarsche, Hornhechte, kleinere Dorschartige, Conger, Katzenhaie und ungeniessbare Lippfische, sowie Seeskorpion- und Grundelarten. Rochen mögen eher Sandig-Kiesige Plateaus. Sind vom Ufer also eher selten zu bekommen.

Mit Blinkern kriegt man sowieso nur Wolfsbarsch und Hornhecht. Da ist eine Posen oder Brandungsangel Vielseitiger.

Wenn der Franzose sagte, das zuwenig Wellengang war, dann kann er damit durchaus Recht haben. Wolfsbarsche und Dorschartige stehen nicht so dicht unter Land bei Ententeichwetter. Da ist ein versuch auf Hornhechte in Hafenbecken aber oftmals erfolgreich.
Conger sind meisstens Nachtaktiv, und man sollte sich ein bisschen Auskennen, um Erfolgversprechende Stellen zu finden.

In der Felsigen Küste sind beim Brandungsangeln billigste abrissmontagen übrigens Unverzichtbar. Viele Franzosen benutzen alte Zündkerzen statt Bleie, oder giessen selber. Das blei wird dann zum auswerfen in einen offenen Haken eingehängt, sodass es sich beim Auftreffen auf die Wasseroberfläche löst und nur noch an einer Dünnen Abrissschnur hängt.
Köder sind Watt- und Ringelwürmer, Sandaale!!!, sardinen und Makrelenstücke, sowie Tintenfischstreifen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Mühle (18. November 2002)

@ Geraetefetischist

Lippfische ungenießbar? Finde ich nicht. Sie haben nur sehr viele Gräten. Wir haben sie gekocht, das Fleisch ausgelöst und dann leckere Fischeintöpfe davon gemacht. Er wird schließlich auch dort unter dem Namen &quot;Vieille&quot; auf den Fischmärkten gehandelt. Wolfsbarsch ist natürlich ungleich leckerer, das ist klar.    

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Jempi (18. November 2002)

An der Küste in Frankreich


----------



## Jempi (18. November 2002)

An der Küste in Frankreich muß man auf die Flut 
und Mondphase achten, weil bei hohem Gezeiten 
unterschiede die Fische am besten beißen.
Besonders die großen Fluten im Frühjahr und Herbst
(Equinox) sind vorteilhaft mit der Rute oder auch
um in der Ebbe Krabben,Fische und Muscheln zusammeln.
Bei abnehmenden und zunehmenden Mond sind die erfolge geringer.Ich fange meistens eine Stunde nach Ebbe an 
und angle bis eine Stunde nach Flut.Dies auch an der 
Belgische und Niederländische Küste


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. November 2002)

@ Mühle
Es ist ja allgemein bekannt, das Franzosen absolut alles Fressen  natürlich auch Lippfische.

Aber Du wirst zugeben müssen, das sie keine Kulinarische Offenbarung darstellen, selbst, wenn sie nicht soviele Gräten hätten.

Ausserdem sind Bunte Fische mir sowieso nicht so ganz Koscher, normalerweise sind Bunte nämlich Giftig.

Es gibt glaub ich 4 verschiedene Lippfischarten dort. nur 2 davon sind überhaupt Essbar.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. November 2002)

Ich war in diesem Jahr an der Ostküste der Normandie, etwa
Höhe St. Mere de Eglise (Fallschirmspringer am Kirchturm).
Hab es garnicht erst versucht mit der Angelei. Am ersten Morgen, ich noch schön am pennen, plötzlich überall Treckergetöse! Was war los? Die Einheimischen haben überall ihre Boote stehen, auf Trailer mit Trecker davor. Bei Ebbe
düsen dann dutzende Trecker los, slippen draussen und angeln
mit dem auflaufenden Wasser. Die Brandungsangler waren zumeist Deutsche. Sie warfen mehr Eiweiß ins Wasser als sie
herausholten.
Vom Mt. Saint Michel konnte man sehr große Meeräschen sehen,
die durch die Prile zogen. Aber einen Angelurlaub kann man dort sicher nicht verbringen. Wenn ich Angelurlaub will, finde ich sicher bessere Orte.


----------



## Mühle (19. November 2002)

@ Geraetefetischist

Sicher ist der Lippfisch keine kulinarische Offenbarung. Aber was tut man nicht alles, um das Gefühl zu genießen, selbst für die eigene Ernährung gesorgt zu haben.  

Wir fingen anno 1999 starke Exemplare der Sorte, die ihr im Anhang sehen könnt. Und wie gesagt, als Fischeintopf durchaus brauchbar.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Anderson (9. August 2004)

*AW: Bretagne, Reinfall ohne Ende*

Hallo
Hab dieses Thema nochmal hochgeholt weil ich denke das es passt.
Nach 24jähriger Unterbrechung dachte ich es wäre doch mal nett wenn nicht sogar abenteuerlich das damals erlernte Schulfranzösisch zu praktizieren.Also sind meine Holde und ich zu einer Rundreise gestartet: Normandie -Bretagne et retour.
Also was das Angel angeht hab ich hier und da an den Hafenbecken Einheimische (unsere Allemanische Spezies war eher kaum vertreten) gesehen die auf Plattfische gefischt haben mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg. Aufgefallen sind mir die vielen Sportboote die unterwegs waren, die Ruten bestückt mit Paternostersystemen .Denke mal das sie alle auf Makrelen rausfuhren.Hab auch schon mal gehört das von Klippen geangelt wurde aber dies nicht gesehen .Angelkutter a la Heiligenhafen hab ich auch keine gesehen,alles war mit privaten Booten unterwegs.Doch hat es mich gewundert das man immer wieder Leute gesehen hat, die mit Telerute und Plastiktüte auf die Jagd gingen. In Trèport in einem Fischgeschäft traff mich fast der Schlag. Da lagen Wittlinge ( Merlan) in der Auslage ,die gerade mal 15-18 cm m hatten .Auch die Makrelen dort haten eine Minigrösse wie ich sie noch nie gesehen hatte .Bei den Seezungen das gleich.Also ist schon recht merkwürdig,wie unterschiedlich die Mindestgrösse sein kann.Wenn ich sowas in Norge eintüten würde müsste man mich als Strafe Teeren und Federn.Aber es scheint wohl in Frankreich normal zu sein.Sorry kenne mich mit Rochen nicht so aus aber die waren gerade mal kaum grösser wie meine Hand. :c  :c 
Landschaftlich war es eine schöne Tour denke auch an ,Dieppe,Le Havre,Omaha Beach,Lorient ,Quimper um nur die grossen Orte zu nennen.
Aber ich hab schon nicht schlecht gestaunt wie schwer es doch ist dort ohne Voranmeldung ein Zimmer zu ergattern.
Alles war restlos ausgebucht so das ganz ganz schwer was zu bekommen war .Es hies immer nur : Tout'est complets :r .In den sogenannten Gästezimmern sah es genau so aus.In der Bretagne in der Ecke um Lorient (Morbihan) hab ich 14 Anfragen in Hotels gestartet #y  #y  und mich dann entschieden den Heimweg anzutreten da ich die Urlaubszeit auch anders Verbringen kann wie von einem Hotel zum anderen zu fahren.Tip von mir: fahrt im Sommer ins Landesinnere denn dort ist es wohl wie ausgestorben weil alle an der Küste sind. #6  #6 Insgesamt haben wir in 5Tagen 3000km runtergerissen und oft mit den Einheimischen im Stau gestanden. Wir haben für uns entschieden das Frankreich  als Angelurlaubsland nicht relevant ist,obwohl ich sprachlich kaum :q  Probleme hatte (danke hier nochmals an Frau Wegener meiner Franze-Lehrerin a.D. :q  #6 ).

Hoffe es passt etwas hier rein weil es kein Angelreisebricht war.
Tschöö
Anderson


----------



## Reisender (9. August 2004)

*AW: Bretagne, Reinfall ohne Ende*

@Anderson

ist doch ein schöner bericht und passen tut der auch:## 

das mit den maßen kenne ich auch.
anscheinend essen die FR so langsarm das ihnen ein etwas größerer fisch auf teller schlecht wird.:q :q 

aber früher in DK da wurde auch alles zu frikadellen verarbeitet was nicht schnell durch die maschen kam.
ist so leider!!!!
mein bruder hatte sich letztens mit einen fischer auf fehmarn angelegt weil der so kleine dorsche in seinen kisten hatte.:r :r hat einen mortz zirkus gegeben.
wir als angler werden verflucht aber die können sich das erlauben..

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## ralle (9. August 2004)

*AW: Bretagne, Reinfall ohne Ende*

@ Anderson

Ein Bericht paßt immer, zumal wenn er so gut geschrieben ist wie deiner !!


----------



## NorbertF (9. August 2004)

*AW: Bretagne, Reinfall ohne Ende*

Die Franzosen und der Kleinfisch, ja das ist auch im Süsswasser eine Geschichte für sich.
Ich sage mal dass ca. 85% der französischen Angler hier im Elsass mit Stippe oder Bolo Rute fischen. Und da es (in dem Gebiet) eigentlich keine Rotaugen oder Brassen gibt ist alles was sie fangen entweder Jungfisch (kleine und kleinste Döbel und Rapfen, Barsche etc.) oder Schneider, Moderlieschen etc.
Das muss man einfach akzeptieren, andere Länder andere Sitten  Denen schmecken scheinbar die kleinen halt besser. Fischsuppe oder so nehm ich an.
Mir solls recht sein, bleiben die grossen Döbel und Rapfen für mich.

Gruss
Norbert


----------

